# Ultibeam



## Alone In The Dark (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum. Perhaps that makes me a closet flashaholic, but at least I'm taking steps to come out. :laughing: 

Anyway, I'm looking to move beyond my collection of various Maglites. I have recently been given an opportunity to get a great deal on an Ultibeam 85 watt HID flashlight. Ultibeam claims the flashlight produces 8000 lumens. I'm certainly not an expert, but that seems insanely bright to me if the claim is true. Unfortunately I can't seem to find any useful information about this flashlight on the Internet. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Does anyone have any personal experience with this flashlight?

Thanks.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks like a generic ebay HID with a hefty price tag.
85W probably rated at input end, assuming 80% ballast efficiency, it'll be 68W at the lamp. 6-7000 lumens depens on bulb.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (Jun 5, 2012)

ma_sha1 said:


> That looks like a generic ebay HID with a hefty price tag.
> 85W probably rated at input end, assuming 80% ballast efficiency, it'll be 68W at the lamp. 6-7000 lumens depens on bulb.



Thank you for your reply. I recently met the guy (actually the son of the guy) who is making these flashlights. He is very nice and more than willing to answer my questions. My problem is that I don't know what questions I should be asking. I also don't know what other flashlights I should be comparing this one to.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am pretty sure he is not "making" these, they are generic mass produced in China.

If you want to compare, search eaby for 85W HID, they have 3 modes 85/65/45W
and cost about $150. The have the same look & battery set-up.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (Jun 6, 2012)

ma_sha1 said:


> I am pretty sure he is not "making" these, they are generic mass produced in China.
> 
> If you want to compare, search eaby for 85W HID, they have 3 modes 85/65/45W
> and cost about $150. The have the same look & battery set-up.



I appreciate that information. I'll do some research on eBay and then post again.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope you are a real customer & not related to Ultibeam?

Some times sellers pose as innocent customer & ask for questions very specifically on the light they sell, but pose as buyer instead, in an effort to generate interest. This is not allowed & will quickly result in a ban.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (Jun 6, 2012)

ma_sha1 said:


> I hope you are a real customer & not related to Ultibeam?
> 
> Some times sellers pose as innocent customer & ask for questions very specifically on the light they sell, but pose as buyer instead, in an effort to generate interest. This is not allowed & will quickly result in a ban.



LOL! I think the moderators/administrators might have thought the same thing at first. A couple of the posts I tried to make in this thread apparently never got approved. Rest assured, however, that I am in no way related to Ultibeam. In fact, if it turns out the flashlight is made in China I will have zero interest in it regardless of how good or bad it might be. 

I came to these forums to learn, and thanks to people like you that is exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (Jun 6, 2012)

Just as my membership status shows, I am _"unenlightened"_.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Alone In The Dark said:


> if it turns out the flashlight is made in China I will have zero interest in it regardless of how good or bad it might be.



In that case, you'll get sloppy seconds at best, as the hottest HID of the moment is made in China 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...he-woods-II-SR51-vs-Firefox-I-vs-Fire-Fox-III


----------



## Walterk (Jun 21, 2012)

ma_sha1 said:


> In that case, you'll get sloppy seconds at best, as the hottest HID of the moment is made in China



LOL. Live with it and enjoy !


----------



## Jay611j (Jun 22, 2012)

$700 for this Ultibeam HID flashlight? WOW... as everyone else said, you can get the same light on ebay or about 7 of them for that price LOL.


----------

